# General > Hobbies >  classes

## j_1971son

*Please find a list below of the classes we are curretly running. Prices are £5 per lesson except for the jewerly making and art classes which are £6 per lesson. It is half price for those who are retired, pregnant or on benefits, this does not apply to the art class, jewerly class or any of the fabric classes. Anyone under the age of 16 must be accompanied by an adult. You can book into a 10 week course on the card making or jewerly making and get two weeks free but you must pay upfront for this. If you are ill or you cannot make it to your class then you still get 10 lessons. For more info or to book a lesson contact us on the below number* 


*BB&C*
*10-12 Kirk Lane*
*Wick*
*KW1 4NN*
*01955 609044*
*Classes Held on site.*

*Art Class*
Monday
Water based mediums 14:00 to 16:00
Water based mediums 19:00 to 21:00

*Card Making*
Wednesday
General card making 10:00 to 12:00

*Pergamena- Parchment Craft*
Wednesday
Parchment Craft 13:00 to 15:00

*Mixed Media Craft*
Wednesday
Parchment, Paper, Paint etc 19:00 to 21:00

*Jewellery Making*
Tuesday
Jewellery 19:00 to 21:00
Thursday
Jewellery 10:00 to 12:00
Jewellery 19:00 to 21:00

*Beginners Patchwork*
Fortnightly on Saturday
Patchwork 10:00 to 12:00

*Fun with Fabric Art*
Fortnightly on Saturdays 10:00 to 12:00

----------

